# Need a good sports photography lens



## achua00 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a good sports photography lens.  Currently I have a 50mm f1.8 and a Canon 60d.  The 50mm does better than the kit lens that came with it but I need something better that will work inside a gym and that will allow me to take shots close up shots & stop the action.  I love my prime lens way better than the kit zoom lens, is there another good prime lens I could use for sports action shots that also gives good portrait shots? Thank you.


----------



## achua00 (Mar 4, 2011)

I also wanted to add that I mainly want to shoot indoor basketball and outdoor soccer events.


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 4, 2011)

Hard to tell what you want since there are so many variables. From what you have said here, I'd say the 70-200L f/2.8 USM. $1449 You don't need the added expense of IS for sports, it doesn't change that. But if you are going all out, then get the IS USM 70-200 a great all around lens, fast and sharp. This is a lens that you'll keep and love for years.

Here's the Canon site with all the current lenses and list price. Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EF Lens Lineup

If you are looking for cheap and good, the two words don't go together. 

If you are looking for a nice fast prime for your sports and portraits, I'd make a guess that the 85MM EF f/1.8 is fast enough, has the right length for portraits and price is $419 which isn't bad at all for what you are doing.

Good Luck with your interests.


----------



## fsquare (Mar 4, 2011)

Look into the Sigma 70-200mm as well. About $500 cheaper. 

For indoor sports like basketball a 85mm prime plus your 70-200mm will get the job done.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

achua00 said:


> I'm looking for a good sports photography lens. Currently I have a 50mm f1.8 and a Canon 60d. The 50mm does better than the kit lens that came with it but I need something better that will work inside a gym and that will allow me to take shots close up shots & stop the action. I love my prime lens way better than the kit zoom lens, is there another good prime lens I could use for sports action shots that also gives good portrait shots? Thank you.


What camera body do you have, so we can asses it's low-light ISO capabilites?

Good sports lenses (and cameras) can get pretty expensive. What is your budget?

The lens doesn't stop action, the camera shutter speed, or strobed light does. However, indoors a fast lens (wide aperture) is called fast because it allows the shutter speed to be increased, at the cost of a somewhat shallower depth-of-field (DOF) which might make critial focusing more difficult for subject matter not parallel to the image sensor plane.

Indoor court sports and outdoor field sports require different focal length lenses. Indoor court sports don't require more than 200 mm in focal length for close-ups while outdoor field sports will require 400 mm or more. If the outdoor field sports are shot at night, a wide aperture is also need along with sufficient focal length for close-ups (an expensive combination). For daytime soccer I started with a Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras but so I could work in less light got a Nikon 200-400mm f/4G AF-S SWM SIC ED IF VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras. Unfortunately, Canon doesn't make a zoom like that.

I use 2 or 3 bodies so I can have a shorter focal length lens(s) already mounted and ready to go for when the action is closer to me.

So, would you be shooting soccer in daylight or under the lights at night?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

A good and cheap choice would be the 85mm f1.8. It has a true ring USM so it focuses fast, is a decent length and works well in low light. I find my 70-200 to be a bit long in highschool gyms and have to stay around the short 70mm or so typically. At times the reach could be nice, but if you have the 50 and want a prime the 85 is also a good portrait lens. You still need to up the ISO and get exposures right to reduce noise. I woupd also shoot at f/2 or f/2.5 and avoid shooting wide open if possible.


----------



## achua00 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a Canon 60d. Thanks for all of your advice!


----------

